# Questions about gigging flounder without a boat/wading



## flounderguy (Jun 22, 2016)

How's it going everyone. I plan to make a website dedicated to flounder gigging without a boat. I remember starting out 8 years ago being kind of clueless as to where to attempt to find flounder as well as what type of light I should use. 

My question to you all is: 
1. what kind of questions do you think beginners have in terms of gigging flounder while wading?

2. what questions do you all want answered about gigging without a boat?

all feedback and help with information building this website is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Tide movement along with target area should be listed.

Where I wade gig for flounder on the upper Texas coast, the place I gig, I always do better on an out going (falling tide). Why? Because in the salt marshes, as the tide is falling, the small bait fish get drawn out of the reeds and vegetation to where there is just plain water and no place to hide. The flounder sit at the last edge of vegetation and just wait for the baitfish to come to them if you get my drift.

On an incoming (rising) tide, the bait fish make a beeline for the heavy cover of the reeds and vegetation for safety to get away from the flounder and other predator fish such as redfish.

On some other places where I gig where there is no cover, say on a beach front or a flat, I do better on an incoming (rising tide). The baitfish try to go as shallow as they can and the flounder are sometimes in water no deeper than four inches in depth.

The above is just "food for thought" based on where I go with tidal movements on the upper Texas coast.


----------

